# Wellesbourne @ NEWLANDS CARAVAN PARK



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at NEWLANDS CARAVAN PARK in Wellesbourne, Warwickshire starting 15/11/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=395

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally


but I'm still going


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



cronkle said:


> but I'm still going


Damn - I was hoping to put you off. :roll:


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sueandphil (Jul 23, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

sueandphil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pneumatician has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

suenmike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still 2 places left at Newlands if any one is wanting to do some cheap Christmas Shopping at Wellesbourne Market



Could Mr Watters please confirm he is coming or does he want me to do it for him :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## BIGrog (Feb 27, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

BIGrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry Jacquie

but you always do it for me x


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

One place left if anyone is interested


Jacquie


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

alfredthegreat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Welcome alfredthegrate I have confirmed you on the rally list now Robert look forward to seeing you there  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Ground is very soggy at Newland's due to all the rain we have been having  so we will be using the road ways for parking the majority of vans, I think we might have 7 hard standing pitches available and its first come first served for them.

You can arrive any time after 10.30am on Friday the cost is £15 per night with electric or £11 per night no electric.

If having electric if you have spare leads please bring them as we might need to join a few up to reach the boxes.

If at all possible please try to arrive in the daylight as lighting is not brilliant there.

We have the use of the games room for the weekend if any one has a spare heater please bring it as its not heated :roll: 

Friday night in the games room we might have a quiz or a game of bingo if you all would like it.

Saturday night I am hoping to maybe do some hot dogs and soup please bring your own plates and dishes or cups. 

Clive has suggested having a TV so we can watch Strickly  8O 

Please bring your own drinks and nibbles etc.

If you could have the correct money for your stay it would be appreciated.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if you need to contact me, please do let me know if your not coming.

Look forward to seeing you all soon safe travels


Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We have one space available at Newlands due to a leaky radiator of BIGrog's  

So if anyone is looking for somewhere to go this weekend be quick adding your name to the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

2 places now available at Newlands  anyone interested???? market is well worth visiting



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from Newlands  

For those of you that haven't been here before when you come though the main gate turn left and follow the road round keeping to the left. We are in the last field parked next to the Wooden hut i.e. Games room.

Weather is fine at the moment but looks like it might be a frost tonight tomorrow and Saturday might get some rain on Sunday.

Hope you are all coming still and we do have 2 places available if anyone else would like to join us.

My mobile 0753 863 6122 if you need to contact me

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow in the day light if at all possible as its very dark here.


Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi u m two m 
picking gill up at 15,30 from stoke mandeville, so hope to be with you 
by 18,00 are the showers all right and warm as gill is really fussy 
:lol: :lol: 
larry xx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> Hi u m two m
> picking gill up at 15,30 from stoke mandeville, so hope to be with you
> by 18,00 are the showers all right and warm as gill is really fussy
> :lol: :lol:
> larry xx


Don't know about your shower Larry but ours is ok :lol:

Jac


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After the Rally at Newlands

What an excellent rally this turned out to be, in spite of the season.

It was our first time at this site, where we had a hard standing (can I say that?). 
The Market we went to visit was large, very large and we managed to buy several 'essentials' that we did not need with a background of aviation heaven.
We met some lovely people and had a good time, some of us had a very good time :wink: . The wine flowed the questions asked and the evenings flew by.
A huge thank you to Lord and Lady "J" and to Sir Clive for providing all and more than we could have wished for. Sadly a few people did not make it for whatever reason and I am sad they missed the fun, as it turned out to be.
To the new friends we met and the older friends we knew. Thank you all for making the weekend such a pleasure.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Great week-end. Thanks to all who made it so.

See you all at the next one!!


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

well what a great weekend, we think that Rosalie and Alan said it all so many good friends and new ones just a great weekend  . many thanks to jacs and john and the ever reliable clive   . roll on new year.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jac, excellent weekend.

We agree with all the earlier comments, great to meet up with such a freindly bunch of people.
Congrats to the site owner too, it looks much tidier now than last time we stayed there.

Have you booked it again for next year? :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to Jac and John. Another great weekend meeting friends old and new.

See some of you at New Year.




Pam


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just back home and sorted out.

What a great weekend 

Good site in a great location.

Can only repeat what everyone else has said, big thanks to Jac & John, Clive & Di and everyone else for the great company.


See you all soon.

Val, Jackie & Smithy.


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for great week-end, meeting new friends as this was one of our first few rallies with MHF. Many thanks to Jackie and john, hope to see you all again at the next rally.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for all your thanks :lol: and thanks to the weather what a good weekend it was, thank you all for coming and may I say what a very nice bunch you all were and so well behaved  you can all come again :lol: 


Thanks to Clive for the electrical stuff and Di for the quiz not that I knew many of the answers :roll: 

Hopefully same time same place next year



Jac & John


----------

